# is glow in the dark plastic rod available?



## wingnutLP (Sep 18, 2008)

I would like to buy some glow in the dark plastic to turn down to make diffusers for my lights does anyone know if such a thing is available?

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## DUQ (Sep 20, 2008)

Maybe you can find some rod made by Curtisium.
Battery station sells some of their tile http://www.batterystation.com/curtisium.htm


----------



## wingnutLP (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks I will drop them an e mail!


----------



## Ken_McE (Sep 22, 2008)

Maybe post in:

*General Light Discussion* /Electroluminescent/GID


----------



## wingnutLP (Sep 24, 2008)

Ken_McE said:


> Maybe post in:
> 
> *General Light Discussion* /Electroluminescent/GID



Good call, I hadn't seen that forum!


----------

